# And the winner is......



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

The Springfield XD 40! 

I went to the range yesterday with a couple friends to shoot the .357 with 38 rounds. S&W, 4" barrel hammerless. I did not care for that piece at all! Couldn't get close to a decent group, don't like the trigger action just all around not fun for me to shoot. Maybe some time in the future, but not now. I went to the rental counter and spoke to another guy and he opened up a little. 

Don't quite understand the attitude of some of the other folks in the store, not bad or uncomfortable, just a slight hint of superiority in the field. In my business I'm known for being wide open with the subject because an informed customer makes wise choices. There's way to many myths and misconceptions regarding transmissions, and I enjoy seeing someone become knowledgeable. Anyway, 

he hands me this 40, breaks it down, I get my hands around it, he gave me 6 rounds and I shoot. Felt great, shot great, tight group, and on and on. I should get my purchase permits this week and I'll be comfortable buying this weapon. As for my wife, she would not have liked it at all so we're just going to stay with the .22 until she masters the whole idea. 

Thanks for all your help guys & gals, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Congrats but .....


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

congrats on the choice. you wont be disapointed


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Awesome choice. That exact model was my first handgun. IMO, its gotta be the perfect balance of caliber, size, capacity, and reliability! You'll do very well by that gun. There's no saying "Its a nice gun, but...." That is a great choice that you will not regret.

Sorry about the pricks at the gun counter, you'll get that from time to time. Just ask plenty of questions, and you'll guage from one's responses whether or not you can trust that their answers are in the best interest of properly informing you, or establishing themselves as a 'know-it-all' in firearms. When you find a guy that you trust... pick his brain!


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah, I'm not worried about the attitudes, they weren't bad or obnoxious, just noticeable. No big deal. There's another dealer close to my house that seems much more experienced and consumer friendly. I should be able to pick up my purchase permits Thursday, and I'll be going straight to the shop to get my new best friend. Called them yesterday on the advice of a friend and they quoted the lowest price. Hope they haven't sold out by then. 

I'll post a pic (like you've never seen an XD 40 before) when it's mine. Then I can be a real member!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

twomode said:


> Called them yesterday on the advice of a friend and they quoted the lowest price. Hope they haven't sold out by then.


Go down to the store, pay for it, and have them hold it in their safe until you have your permit. I know my local shop did that for me when I was waiting for my permit to come in.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Todd, sometimes the easiest, simplest, and smartest thoughts are just..............so ............far .......away it hurts. Thanks


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

twomode said:


> Todd, sometimes the easiest, simplest, and smartest thoughts are just..............so ............far .......away it hurts. Thanks


No problem.


----------



## FireWire (Jun 16, 2009)

I read your other thread before this one.

I too am leaning towards the Semi-auto over a revolver and specifically the XD in 9mm.

Thanks for the update. Gives me positive reinforcement on the XD.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

FireWire said:


> I read your other thread before this one.
> 
> I too am leaning towards the Semi-auto over a revolver and specifically the XD in 9mm.
> 
> Thanks for the update. Gives me positive reinforcement on the XD.


Have you checked out the M&P 9? It's a fine weapon and it's made in the USA.


----------



## FireWire (Jun 16, 2009)

No I haven't looked at that one yet. I also found the Sig 2022 on here that seems interesting.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Got my purchase permits today, drove right down to Ed's Gun Shop near my house and bought my new XD40complete. Nice kit, looking forward to breaking it in this weekend. Just a slight touch of buyers remorse but it'll pass. Cost was $523.23 inc tax.


----------



## stickhauler (May 19, 2009)

*I Think You'll Love....*



FireWire said:


> I read your other thread before this one.
> 
> I too am leaning towards the Semi-auto over a revolver and specifically the XD in 9mm.
> 
> Thanks for the update. Gives me positive reinforcement on the XD.


The XD, that's my carry gun, and I have no complaints with it at all. The grip feels natural to my hands, and seems to automatically come onto target.


----------



## stickhauler (May 19, 2009)

*I Think Your Wife Will Master a .38 Easily..*



twomode said:


> The Springfield XD 40!
> 
> I went to the range yesterday with a couple friends to shoot the .357 with 38 rounds. S&W, 4" barrel hammerless. I did not care for that piece at all! Couldn't get close to a decent group, don't like the trigger action just all around not fun for me to shoot. Maybe some time in the future, but not now. I went to the rental counter and spoke to another guy and he opened up a little.
> 
> ...


My dear wife had never fired a gun in her life, and after both shoulder's requiring surgery for rotator cuff problems, she couldn't rack the slide on my semi-autos. I got my old Ruger Police Special in .38 out and she shoots it like a pro at the range. I usually only have her shooting at maybe 10-12 feet ranges, as that's about the max range the cops are going to consider a self defense shooting legit. I've had her shoot my 9mm, she hates the damned thing, says it kicks too much.


----------



## SA-XD (Jun 19, 2009)

Just bought a XD40 for my first gun as well! Absolutely love it! Got it brand new for $445 after taxes. I thought that was a pretty good price! I went in to buy the Beretta PX4 that I had always wanted but ended up falling for the XD. I feel much more comfortable with the XD than i think i would have felt with the PX4. I just trust the name more and have heard much better things about them.

Now all I need is my CCW....


----------



## YODA308 (Jun 11, 2009)

if u like getting powder residue on your hands you are allready a member SHOOTERS UNITE


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm still impressed that I bought the XD40. I've only shot about 300 rds. through it but it just keeps getting better. At this point I think I'm going to own this one for a long, long time. Going to a new range this weekend, (Thanks Todd) and I'll probably empty my stash before I go home. Right now I'm working on getting familiar with it, as is Laurie getting to know here Buck Mark, just handling it, working it, to the point I can do it like second nature. 

As for all the others mentioned here and elsewhere, I'm sure over time I'll get familiar with all of the minute details and get to hang here with authority.


----------

